# live from the truck (pics added)



## 2-shot (Jan 19, 2013)

Waiting for my hunting buddy he's late.  We're going to a new spot this morning, I'm sitting at bp in Lexington chomping down on a biscuit while waiting.  Hopefully lil man will stab his 1st hog this morning.  Good luck to all.


----------



## 2-shot (Jan 19, 2013)

Bad phone signal


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## doubleshot (Jan 19, 2013)

Way to go dude


----------



## g2 tall tines (Jan 20, 2013)

Happy happy happy


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 12, 2013)

X2 on the happy, happy, happy.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

That'll be one to remeber for him! congrats


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad it worked out! Looks like a happy young man. All you're gonna hear is "When are we going again?" LOL.


----------



## ballgroundhound (May 1, 2013)

Looks like alot of fun


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 3, 2013)

Good work


----------



## ByrdDog76 (May 5, 2013)

Nice. It's great to see next generation getting hooked on the outdoors!


----------

